# African dwarf frogs



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I just bought an african dwarf frog, but I don't know much about them. How big do they get? do they make noise? can they eat shrimp pellets or flake food? what size of tank do they like? Are they peaceful? Do they like lots of plants? I have had it for five days, but it seems to have trouble finding food.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

African dwarf frogs get to be 1.5-2" max, they are tiny. Make sure its an ADF though and not an African Clawed frog, which gets much bigger at 5" and are very aggressive and eaters of fish. ADFs do not make noise. They are carnivores and should be fed a diet of worms, such as frozen bloodworms. Flake food and pellets are not a sufficient diet. They need a minimum of 1g each, and I wouldn't put one in anything too large as they are air breathers and need to get to the surface. They also should not be put with fast moving fish, IMO, or they will likely starve to death. They are almost completely blind and it will take them some time for them to find their food, even when dropped in their face. They will smell it out and eat though.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

good ways of feeding is to either use long tweezers to wiggle a blood worm in front of the frog and waits untill he grabs it, or to place a small amount of bloodworms onto a little plate on the floor of the tank using a turkey baster and eventually the frogs will find it, always put the food in the same place.i've had my 2 ADF's in my 15 gallon devided tank for a while now and they do fine, their about 2 inch in length and fully grown, sometimes the males will croke in the night but thats just what ive been told and never heard it.( heres where i heard it : http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/mypets/dwarfs.html) i feed mine bloodworms ever two days in the morning and 2 pellets in the evening when going to bed, they are in with the betta and sometimes the betta will eat the bloodworms so i give the froggies and advantages because they hunt with smell not sight.they are very pieceful with one another, maybe scrapping over hiding places/food etc but nothing serious,ADF's love plants and hiding places, i placed jave fern into my tank when i got them and they hide under that during most of the day, dispite having 2 caves and large leaved plants aswell.just like boxermom said, dont keep with fast moving fish as the fish tend to eat the food quicker or scare the frogs, also a lot of bottom dweller may eat the food too, so be aware of that.they shed thier skin every so often.
heres a good frog site i know : http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Frog, Dwarf African.htm


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, I now have to go back and change my previous thoughts. After having my ADFs for over a year, today, for the first time ever, I've been hearing my male making a soft sort of croaking noise. Its very soft and not terribly noticeable - obviously, since today is the first time I've noticed it.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Mmm dont keep them with giant danios... doh! Childhood mistake of mine.. ended very very ugly.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Christine said:


> Mmm dont keep them with giant danios... doh! Childhood mistake of mine.. ended very very ugly.


why shouldn't you keep them with giant danios? are they aggressive? And also, are the frogs nocturnal? because i've seen mine out at night and in the day.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine are very active during the day.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well... my danios had frog legs for lunch while I was at school. And left me the rest to clean up *yuck*


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG G DANIOS EATING ADF's? ='( poor things. I had some a long time back. I fed them bloodworms forma turkey baster but in the winter they all suddenly died...


----------



## DoLce N BeLLa (Jan 25, 2007)

My frogs have started making noises at night. I hear them when I'm up at 7am for my class. Mine sound like either a dolphin or a very computerized cricket...either way they're adorable!


----------



## Betta Dragon (Mar 9, 2007)

I have two and they make very different noises. One makes a constant noise like a cricket and the other makes a sound like a door creaking repeatedly.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yes they will do this and i have some and i feed it mainly bloodworms


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

they don't rank very high on the smart-omoter so make sure that they are eating before the other fish get it..lol they also like brine shrimp.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

My frogs make quite a bit of noise - it sounds like a cross between a hamster, a sqeaky door, a dolphin and a kissing noise!! They're also quite friendly, apart from the biggest female - they will quite happily come and sit in the palm of my hand.


----------

